# New and Improved unofficial babes(boys) of TPF 2005



## manda

Sean (Vancouver) : My own personal hottie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Add your favourites!


----------



## Vancouver

:heart:  :heart: 

we're a hot couple.


----------



## manda




----------



## Canon Fan

OMG  

Couver looks like my uncle Mike    

Albeit 17years ago but I swear that is him! I need to find some comparison pics


----------



## manda

your uncle mike a hottie too?
 CF, where's your pic so i can add you adn some of the other boys?


----------



## LaFoto

Oh weeeelllll, I could think of a couple (unofficial) male TPF hotties here....

Daniel Alexander (Danalec99):





The "Sk8man"!:





"Scurra"!:





Honestly? This is the famous and notorious "MDowdey"? Wow!





Ah, and Duckie, my friend, who says, but only says that he's "too stupid to duck" (or some such thing):





Too many more to find them all....


----------



## Alison

Ahhhhhhhhh, we ladies of TPF are truly blessed to be surrounded by such wonderful men, both inside and out! 

Here's my favorite TPF man of course...but I have a few more TPF guys to post once I find them.

Hobbes with my son Lucas


----------



## manda

Scotty yo!






 Zachy Yo!





 Gero yo!





 Marky yo!


----------



## Alison

And a few more....

Scott-one of the sweetest men that I know. You can see his kind heart sparkle in his eyes. 





And Chad (Voodoocat) I had to search forever to find a picture of you....post more!





And there is ..... FERNY.  :ali runs before Ferny yells at her:


----------



## manda

good scouting alison. i was about to smack ferny on the bum if he didnt hand one over.

 i wanna add him to my post so i type "ferny yo!" 
 damn you aggieboy!


----------



## LaFoto

Actually, I spent quite some time now on trying to find a self-portrait by "motcon", but I can't find it :cry: 
That one is sooooo cool (er... hot?)...


----------



## ferny

*yells at Alison*

:mrgreen:



			
				manda said:
			
		

> good scouting alison. i was about to smack ferny on the bum if he didnt hand one over.
> 
> i wanna add him to my post so i type "ferny yo!"
> damn you aggieboy!




 But I'm hardly a babe. :meh:


----------



## Alison

ferny said:
			
		

> *yells at Alison*
> 
> :mrgreen:



:cowers in the corner and waits for Aubrey to come home and protect her:


----------



## ferny

****! Hobbes!


Hi, don't look so mad. I was just, erm, you see, it's really funny.....



*BYE*


----------



## Corry

There are a few missing here, but I can't add em til I get home today!!!!  If any of you get a chance, you need to add Arty with his 'new look' and Santino!!!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

ferny said:
			
		

> *yells at Alison*


 


			
				AlisonS said:
			
		

> :cowers in the corner and waits for Aubrey to come home and protect her:


 






Fear not, I'll be up there in a bit to protect you till aubrey comes home, then me and him go hunting to eliminate whatever made you afraid :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis

core_17 said:
			
		

> There are a few missing here, but I can't add em til I get home today!!!!  If any of you get a chance, you need to add Arty with his 'new look' and Santino!!!!!




Corryyyy!! thank you


----------



## terri

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Actually, I spent quite some time now on trying to find a self-portrait by "motcon", but I can't find it :cry:
> That one is sooooo cool (er... hot?)...



ha, I *think* I know exactly which portrait of Will (motcon) you are thinking of, Lafoto..... and we can only hope that it hasn't vanished forever.   

Yes, I'd call it (him) hot!     

Great job on the rest of these, ladies!   Keep 'em coming!!!

::has drool emoticon set to "auto"::


----------



## ferny

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Fear not, I'll be up there in a bit to protect you till aubrey comes home, then me and him go hunting to eliminate whatever made you afraid :mrgreen:


Hah! You're not so scary.

You've left your gun at home.


----------



## oriecat

Twist - so very cute






I think we definitely need ferny's fake skirt shot!  Manda, did you see these arms?    :blushing:


----------



## Nikon Fan

What about Digital Matt, Nytmair, and Pilgrim (they all have pics here somewhere)???? By the way, where has Pilgrim went to anyway, haven't seen any posts in a while from him...
Oh and trig with the lovely orange peel avatar!!!


----------



## Force of Nature

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What about Digital Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swooon
Click to expand...


----------



## Nikon Fan

Nice work force of nature...now try and hunt down the others   I think they are in the photo themes self portrait thread...


----------



## Digital Matt

What the!


----------



## RadialPrincess

Zachy looks like Josh Hartnett.... kinda.


----------



## voodoocat

Here I am being a sexy beast


----------



## terri

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Here I am being a sexy beast



Hi, Big Guy.     


And YES, where is Pilgrim these days??   He needs to be added to the MIA thread!  (In the meantime, a pic will do nicely to fill the void)   :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> What the!


  Exactly my thoughts when I saw La Foto's post this morning!


----------



## LaFoto

Teeheeheeheehee , Daniel.


----------



## Corry

And I tried to post Arty's but it seems he's taken it down. 
But this one needs to be up....






[/QUOTE]


----------



## mentos_007

Damn, now I have to look for a sweet shot of MD  naked  only in a tie  haha kidding  but I had somewhere his selfportrait but can't find it right now  oops


----------



## MDowdey

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Damn, now I have to look for a sweet shot of MD  naked  only in a tie  haha kidding  but I had somewhere his selfportrait but can't find it right now  oops







 :hail:  :hail:  :mrgreen:   


maybe ill dig up one later of myself..i cant let chad outdo me! jk



md


----------



## Corry

I've got one or two of ya, MD!!!!  I'll post em later if ya want...when I get home from work!


----------



## Force of Nature

core_17 said:
			
		

> And I tried to post Arty's but it seems he's taken it down.
> But this one needs to be up....


[/QUOTE]

nice jumper.....


----------



## Sharkbait

I dunno if I should be glad or hurt that I haven't made it into this thread yet.  :LOL:


----------



## Corry

Oooh!!!  Thanks for the reminder!!!  Ok..Ima have to search for a Sharky picture! You belong here, trust me!


----------



## Force of Nature

I had a quick look at your site, and I dont know you, so I didnt know which one was you, if any.


----------



## Corry

Force of Nature said:
			
		

> I had a quick look at your site, and I dont know you, so I didnt know which one was you, if any.




Who are you talking about?


----------



## Nytmair

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What about Digital Matt, Nytmair, and Pilgrim (they all have pics here somewhere)???? By the way, where has Pilgrim went to anyway, haven't seen any posts in a while from him...
> Oh and trig with the lovely orange peel avatar!!!



i feel loved


----------



## Corry

MarkC





Big Mike...





Sharky





Nytmair





FERNY!!!! I KNEW I had seen a pic of your face!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> And I tried to post Arty's but it seems he's taken it down.
> But this one needs to be up....


[/QUOTE]

Wait!!   Who is this??  :scratch:  What a cutie....and I _love_ this sweater!   :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

That's Santino!!!!!


----------



## Corry

Ahem....


----------



## manda

good job girlies!!!!


----------



## MDowdey

md


----------



## LittleMan

You ladies need to get a life... haha


----------



## MDowdey

LittleMan said:
			
		

> You ladies need to get a life... haha




im not sure you know what you just did by saying that....


:::runs from littleman and the impending lightning strike to follow::::


md


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im not sure you know what you just did by saying that....
> 
> 
> :::runs from littleman and the impending lightning strike to follow::::
> 
> 
> md


 You may ask.... am I brave.... or stupid?


----------



## LittleMan

> You may ask.... am I brave... or stupid?


 Maybe both....


----------



## Corry

Coughstupidcough!  


Ladies!!!! GET IM!

 :greendev:


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Coughstupidcough!
> 
> 
> Ladies!!!! GET IM!


 Let the games begin!!! hahaha


----------



## oriecat

I say we just let it slide... with all of the oogling and drooling that the guys do around here, it's just laughable and ludicrous and doesn't even warrant a response.  That's how silly it is.


----------



## manda

LittleMan said:
			
		

> You ladies need to get a life... haha


 
 oH, that was a very baaaaaaaaaaaaad thing to say little man.
 shall we open the number of threads and posts this forum has had ogling over its female members. 
 they waaaaaay out number the threads about boys.


----------



## Corry

manda said:
			
		

> oH, that was a very baaaaaaaaaaaaad thing to say little man.
> shall we open the number of threads and posts this forum has had ogling over its female members.
> they waaaaaay out number the threads about boys.



Yeah!  So THERE!


----------



## LittleMan

Come on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm ready for ya!


----------



## LaFoto

Before you all start doing anything stupid here - do you remember this one of Jim, our photobug?






Or this one, of the very same man, only some 27 years earlier? Hot, wasn't he , as hot as he's scary in the above. But I know there are nicer pics out of Jim, the photobug!!!


----------



## LittleMan

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Before you all start doing anything stupid here


 Why would they do that?


----------



## mygrain

hey who is this handsome guy!?!


----------



## MDowdey

ROBBIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


word yo!!



md


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, and here is one of the photos I was looking for, only did I not quite know *where *exactly to look, but I've always liked our Sharky very much in this one:


----------



## Karalee

Heres a few favorites of mine 

Pilgrim







Vonnagy






Baby Voods






Smiley Matt


----------



## mygrain

BABY VOODS ROCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MDowdey

he was pretty pimp back in those days....



pimp, chad, pimp.




md


----------



## Scurra

Ha cool! thanks to Laphoto i featured in the second batch of photos 

I prefer this one though:






It makes me look a little evil... which is not a standard look for me it has to be said.


----------



## mygrain

MD-I think that was the standard issued 2nd grader hair cut. I recall having the same trim myself.


----------



## oriecat

They're all good, Ben!  We don't mind having extras though.


----------



## MDowdey

mygrain said:
			
		

> MD-I think that was the standard issued 2nd grader hair cut. I recall having the same trim myself.




i had one as well...  


md


----------



## Scurra

wow someone remembered my name! Thanks Orie :hugs:  I have finally arrived!


----------



## Xmetal

*runs off and hides before any of his photos get discovered*

:mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Xmetal said:
			
		

> *runs off and hides before any of his photos get discovered*
> 
> :mrgreen:



Muahahahahaha!  I saw one....


*runs of to find photo*


----------



## Corry




----------



## mygrain

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i had one as well...
> 
> 
> md



My mom cut my hair at that age. LOL. Maybe she cuts Voods and yours too.


----------



## Xmetal

Damn you Corry!!

LOL *goes bright red*


----------



## Corry

Heheheh...I can take it down if ya want...but I like it!


----------



## Xmetal

Nah it's cool. 
My g/f is the one that hates having her picture taken, not me.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

ferny said:
			
		

> Hah! You're not so scary.
> 
> You've left your gun at home.


 
heh, all my prop guns are in storage. Don't fret though, I can still squeeze a neck shut


----------



## elsaspet

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ahem....


Who is that, Cory? He has this unmistakable "Clockwork Orange" aura!


----------



## elsaspet

core_17 said:
			
		

> Muahahahahaha! I saw one....
> 
> 
> *runs of to find photo*


 
LOL.  You SO bad!  Keep 'em coming doll!:heart:


----------



## elsaspet

Holy Crap!  I finally got a green reputation!  (Doing my best Steve Martin)......"I'm somebody  *****happy dancing******  I'm SOMEBODY. LOL.


----------



## aggiezach

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Holy Crap!  I finally got a green reputation!  (Doing my best Steve Martin)......"I'm somebody  *****happy dancing******  I'm SOMEBODY. LOL.




 Congrats yo

Zach


----------



## Vancouver

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Holy Crap!  I finally got a green reputation!  (Doing my best Steve Martin)......"I'm somebody  *****happy dancing******  I'm SOMEBODY. LOL.


hehe i think that was me!


----------



## oriecat

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Who is that, Cory? He has this unmistakable "Clockwork Orange" aura!



That's MDowdey, Admin extraordinaire, also responds to Matt, Matty, or Trish.


----------



## elsaspet

Vancouver said:
			
		

> hehe i think that was me!


:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## elsaspet

oriecat said:
			
		

> That's MDowdey, Admin extraordinaire, also responds to Matt, Matty, or Trish.


 
Cool, I was just talking to him last night and this morning and he cracks me up. Nice guy. And very cute too!  I had a mad crush on Malcom McDowell after seeing that movie.


----------



## PreludeX

Yes, and i wear stuff like this all the time ... i love my sweet clothes .. boy am i a scarey site :O


----------



## MDowdey

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Cool, I was just talking to him last night and this morning and he cracks me up. Nice guy. And very cute too!  I had a mad crush on Malcom McDowell after seeing that movie.





i am to please!!! or malcom mcdowell does...oh well..still one of my favorite movies of all time!!!



md


----------



## MDowdey

whoops there i am!! whoops there i am!!!   :mrgreen:   


md


----------



## manda

alll these snappy dressers...

keep em coming girls!


----------



## oriecat

What's with the funky face, Matty??  Just give us a nice smile!!  We like smiles.


----------



## MDowdey

oriecat said:
			
		

> What's with the funky face, Matty??  Just give us a nice smile!!  We like smiles.




ask tammy, i DONT smile. ill do one for you though...



md


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ask tammy, i DONT smile. ill do one for you though...
> 
> 
> 
> md



You've smiled for me! Got the pic to prove it too!


----------



## MDowdey

photogoddess said:
			
		

> You've smiled for me! Got the pic to prove it too!




post it woman!!


md


----------



## mygrain

MDowdey said:
			
		

> post it woman!!
> 
> 
> md


Please let it be in a tutu, bunny ears, and a fairy wand (the magic kind!!!! not the one you guys are probably thinking of!  ). Man that would be great!!!


----------



## Vancouver

i've never seen a board where so many guys have posted images of themselves!


----------



## LaFoto

And here I am, not a guy myself, but a lady wanting to post a picture of a real and true TPF hottie (male!) - and that thread is gone from the Themes! For now I remember that 
*Will - "motcon"*
had a stunning photo up in a thread called "TPF members then and now" (or so), started by JonMikal, and that thread is gone :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:... Where has that photo gone???????? :cry:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Vancouver said:
			
		

> i've never seen a board where so many guys have posted images of themselves!


 
Dude, yor the main example why they do.... you caught a hottie... and they want to as well


----------



## Vancouver

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Dude, yor the main example why they do.... you caught a hottie... and they want to as well


     

ok then. probably more effective ways of doing that though!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Vancouver said:
			
		

> ok then. probably more effective ways of doing that though!


 
Yeah, but most of those are illegal... oh yeah, and immoral, probably should have said that first


----------



## Vancouver

so it's either trawling the net for girls or paying for sex?

how did we ever get by before we had computers?


----------



## manda

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Dude, yor the main example why they do.... you caught a hottie... and they want to as well



haha! actually the first time i noticed him over at the forum we metat...was from photos of him being silly wrapping this girl up inemergency tape. i thought he seemed like a fun, silly guy. then i didactually see his face in another photo and told him he was a hottie. :lmao:
he then replied saying i was mocking him!!


----------



## Vancouver

manda said:
			
		

> haha! actually the first time i noticed him over at the forum we metat...was from photos of him being silly wrapping this girl up inemergency tape. i thought he seemed like a fun, silly guy. then i didactually see his face in another photo and told him he was a hottie. :lmao:
> he then replied saying i was mocking him!!


it was an event! the biggest meetup in the history of that board!


----------



## manda

LaFoto said:
			
		

> And here I am, not a guy myself, but a lady wanting topost a picture of a real and true TPF hottie (male!) - and that threadis gone from the Themes! For now I remember that
> *Will - "motcon"*
> had a stunning photo up in a thread called "TPF members then and now" (or so), started by JonMikal, and that thread is gone :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:... Where has that photo gone???????? :cry:



then and now? i dont remember that thread, but its a great idea forone. we should start another! i think i know which photo you mean ofWill though. He is around from time to time, Im sure if you ask nicely,he will oblige.


----------



## manda

Vancouver said:
			
		

> it was an event! the biggest meetup in the history of that board!



Trying to defend why your pic was in a thread, eh? Im sure you didntpost it anyway. You only ever post ones that embarrass you.


----------



## Vancouver

manda said:
			
		

> Trying to defend why your pic was in a thread, eh? Im sure you didntpost it anyway. You only ever post ones that embarrass you.


lies! all lies!!!!


----------



## manda

Vancouver said:
			
		

> lies! all lies!!!!














I rest my cape, I mean case.


----------



## Vancouver

2 can play this game sweetheart.


----------



## aggiezach

Vancouver said:
			
		

> 2 can play this game sweetheart.




This is gonna be good 

Zach


----------



## LaFoto

Well, may I come up with yet another (male) (unofficial) TPF hottiehere (sorry to interrupt). But I so want this guy up here (and sorry Icould only pic up this little avatar pic of his):







He *must be* in this list!!!!!
"Picksure" (John? Do I remember right?)

 Aarrgh! I want the *photo*to show up. Not the link! It does at first, but no longer afterposting. "Picksure"-John(?), please, pretty please: give me anotherlink to this photo (and its larger version maybe?).


----------



## manda

Vancouver said:
			
		

> 2 can play this game sweetheart.



u got nothin


----------



## manda

oh and lafoto, i tried to fix it but did the same for me. must be something about linking it through the forum avatars.


----------



## Vancouver

manda said:
			
		

> u got nothin


----------



## manda




----------



## manda

oh and by the way....


this means war, schoolgirl


----------



## Vancouver

see i can't win. i'm too sweet!


----------



## manda

i wont post anything you despise. 
its not my fault you get yourself into ridiculous situations all the time :greenpbl:


----------



## vonnagy

i thought you kids had your own seperate thread somewhere :scratch: :LOL:


----------



## manda

not to mention that he posted me in the unofficial BOY babes thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vancouver

manda said:
			
		

> not to mention that he posted me in the unofficial BOY babes thread!!!!!!!!!


you pretty much made me!

but i shall stop.


----------



## oriecat

Can I post it?  *goes to find the kilt photo*


----------



## DarkEyes

:neutral:  :sad anim:  :cry: 

Nobodies posted me...

*Sulks off to find sugary food*


----------



## LaFoto

Erm... "DarkEyes" is _male_??? Ooops.
This has happened to me with many a potential TPF *male* hotties, who I took for girls for quite some time, including "Jadin" (I'm still not sure), "ferny" (well, yes, *now* I know), who else...? But also you, DarkEyes. Must continue sifiting through self-portrait threads now...


Coming back a little later:
Sure!





*He* looks male enough to me. Hot, actually


----------



## LaFoto

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> What about Digital Matt...?


 
Found him .
Thought he was definitely missing in the collection, too:






And isn't this one a very nice and loveable one of Scott?






Heehee, and Jim, the photobug, in a less scary pose (with very short hair and long beard):


----------



## Vancouver

oriecat said:
			
		

> Can I post it?  *goes to find the kilt photo*




if you can find it! (and no asking manda...though i believe she wants to post it)


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, and I *sure* want *this* guy up in the list of (unofficial) (male) TPF hotties!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Well, and isn't *he* among the top 10 (unofficial) (male) TPF hotties????





For me, he is!!! :blushing:
(Well, this pic is up twice now - but it is worth it, and so is the "hottie" in it )

I must not call this 'little man' a hottie (myself), for he's only 1 1/2 years older than my son, but I'm sure many a girl will think he is:


----------



## Force of Nature

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Found him .
> Thought he was definitely missing in the collection, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id already found him! Do I get a medal?
> 
> Also, Matt this is a top picture of you. Why isnt this on DA instead of the other one?


----------



## SiCk

noone posted me, so ill be really sad and post myself:






and um


----------



## terri

I'm going to start each morning with a cup of coffee and this thread!   

Ladies, you have done a brilliant job.    :hail: 

I have so many crushes now.....    I'm so shallow!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry




----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> post it woman!!
> 
> 
> md


----------



## Digital Matt

Force of Nature said:
			
		

> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found him .
> Thought he was definitely missing in the collection, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id already found him! Do I get a medal?
> 
> Also, Matt this is a top picture of you. Why isnt this on DA instead of the other one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I hate any and all pictures of me.  It's like trying to pick the lesser of two evils.
Click to expand...


----------



## elsaspet

SiCk said:
			
		

> noone posted me, so ill be really sad and post myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and um


 
And here I was just about to post your photo.....bad boy!


----------



## terri

photogoddess said:
			
		

>




Awww.....look how cute he is!!!!!

Thanks PG!    :heart:


----------



## Nikon Fan

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Force of Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I hate any and all pictures of me.  It's like trying to pick the lesser of two evils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to be hated about that Matt   Pictures just work all around for you...whether you take them or are in them!!!
> 
> By the way Corry...who is that in the last pics you posted???
Click to expand...


----------



## Corry

That's Artemis!


----------



## Nikon Fan

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's Artemis!



Thanks, doesn't look anything like the avatar pic that he had up of himself...for a second there I was thinkin it was MD.


----------



## photogoddess

terri said:
			
		

> Awww.....look how cute he is!!!!!
> 
> Thanks PG!    :heart:




Matt is such a cutie. He should definitely smile more often.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis

Im not near as good looking as MD, but glad I made a stir!  but Im not half his age either...


----------



## photogoddess

Malachite in Joshua Tree...


----------



## Corry

Ok...I know he's taken and all..but I'm gonna have to give a  for that one Tammy!


----------



## terri

Artemis said:
			
		

> Im not near as good looking as MD, but glad I made a stir!  but Im not half his age either...



Arty, you're an absolute doll.   Maybe still too young to be called a "stud", but you have nothing to worry about, my friend.       I promise.


----------



## Alison

terri said:
			
		

> Arty, you're an absolute doll.   Maybe still too young to be called a "stud", but you have nothing to worry about, my friend.       I promise.



I agree completely with Terri


----------



## oriecat

Wow, that is a great pic of Malachite!  I don't recall if I'd seen him yet... 

I agree with ya on Artie, terri!  A couple more years and lots of breaking hearts.


----------



## terri

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, and isn't *he* among the top 10 (unofficial) (male) TPF hotties????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, he is!!! :blushing:
> (Well, this pic is up twice now - but it is worth it, and so is the "hottie" in it )
> 
> I must not call this 'little man' a hottie (myself), for he's only 1 1/2 years older than my son, but I'm sure many a girl will think he is:



I tend to agree with ya on the Kiwi, Lafoto....I've slobbered over him ever since he joined the place.    :blushing: 

But what I REALLY want to know is: who is that on the bottom?   Is that Little Man, as the quotes imply?   Whoever it is:  HOLY CRAP!   You're gorgeous.   Ahem.


----------



## Artemis

Terri, Alison, Oriecat, you guys rock, thanks
:embaressed: you really know how to make a stud  feel special.


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok...I know he's taken and all..but I'm gonna have to give a  for that one Tammy!



I'll second that drool!   Tammy knows she snagged herself a stud.   

Great shot, too, btw Tam.   We humbly thank you for the eye candy.    :hail:


----------



## terri

Artemis said:
			
		

> Terri, Alison, Oriecat, you guys rock, thanks
> :embaressed: you really know how to make a stud  feel special.



Listen to me carefully, Arty: I know I kid around a lot, but you TOTALLY have it going on....looks, talent, brains....I think you're a pretty amazing young man.   Don't sweat the girl-thing much right now.   You are a CATCH - know that, and be proud of that!!


----------



## LaFoto

terri said:
			
		

> But what I REALLY want to know is: who is that on the bottom? Is that Little Man, as the quotes imply?


 
Quite so! That's him!


----------



## photobug

Jeez! How'd you get a picture of my _Dad_???

Oh wait, that isn't my Dad. Now I'm all depressed.


----------



## Nytmair

core_17 said:
			
		

>



i really gotta try and do a decent/creative self portrait sometime... that pic is like 3 years old I think, when i went to Vegas...

and this thread reminded me how I don't like pics of myself at all


----------



## SeaBreeze

Do us new guys count?


----------



## oriecat

Suure.  Show us yer stuff


----------



## LaFoto

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Malachite in Joshua Tree...


 
So *this one's *Malachite?
No wonder he's already "taken and all"... lucky "her"! 
(Am I totally wrong or are there any baby news due any time now?)


----------



## LaFoto

SeaBreeze said:
			
		

> Do us new guys count?


 
You do! You do!
If you are the one who' smiling out of your avatar, you *must* send us a larger photo of yourself. Or two. Or three...


----------



## LaFoto

photobug said:
			
		

> Jeez! How'd you get a picture of my _Dad_???
> 
> Oh wait, that isn't my Dad. Now I'm all depressed.


 
Oh Jim!!! :hug:: 
I always see pics of my mom nowadays - and it's me in them... No one is ever drooling over my photos any longer..... _Those were the days, my friend, we thought they'd never end...........:meh: _


----------



## PreludeX

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh Jim!!! :hug::
> I always see pics of my mom nowadays - and it's me in them... No one is ever drooling over my photos any longer..... _Those were the days, my friend, we thought they'd never end...........:meh: _


dont feel bad no one drools over me so your not alone


----------



## luckydog

That's it! No-one even asked where i was 

Admittedly i am rarely in front of a camera, but i will give you one of the few i do have. Sorry it's a work one but i have no social life. 

http://lucky-photography.smugmug.com/photos/14505615-M.jpg


----------



## LaFoto

Oh poor unlucky dog ... we forgot you :blulsh2: :hugs: :blushing: 

So for all to *see* you right away, I'll change the link into a picture, is that all right with you?






We wouldn't want to miss out on a "HOTTIE" like *you* here, knowing that you do a great job right now!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SeaBreeze

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You do! You do!
> If you are the one who' smiling out of your avatar, you *must* send us a larger photo of yourself. Or two. Or three...



Yes the avatar pic is in fact me.  Although I don't usually post pics of myself, I'll see what I can do. I'm stuck at work right now, but I'll see if I can post something by tomorrow night.


----------



## photogoddess

LaFoto said:
			
		

> So *this one's *Malachite?
> No wonder he's already "taken and all"... lucky "her"!
> (Am I totally wrong or are there any baby news due any time now?)




Taken - yes!   Baby news - nope.


----------



## Canon Fan

manda said:
			
		

> CF, where's your pic so i can add you adn some of the other boys?



I'm workin on it, just got my main editing machine back up and on-line


----------



## LaFoto

*I found it! *:sillysmi::cheer::bounce:

_The_ TPF (male) hottie (for me):





I now need a "swoon" emoticon!!! :swoon:

Thanks Corry for digging up that thread in the Themes on "Members then and now" - you should go there and take a look! All of you! 

But don't "look away" my star here :mrgreen: :heart:


----------



## terri

Yeppers....that's our Will.   He'll make ya sigh, all right.


----------



## elsaspet

:shock: :shock: :shock:   :shock: :shock:    :heart: :heart: WHO IS THAT????? *swoon*


----------



## loopy

mmm! There are some great looking men in this forum

I stole this photo from the other forum Trombone and I belong to. Hope he doesn't mind but he deserves to be in here, he is quite the hottie.


----------



## oriecat

Thank you Loopy!  Nice one. 

Elsas, that is Motcon, he's not around much anymore.


----------



## LittleMan

Motcon looks like a James Bond.... lol


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

LaFoto said:
			
		

> *I found it! *:sillysmi::cheer::bounce:
> 
> _The_ TPF (male) hottie (for me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now need a "swoon" emoticon!!! :swoon:
> 
> Thanks Corry for digging up that thread in the Themes on "Members then and now" - you should go there and take a look! All of you!
> 
> But don't "look away" my star here :mrgreen: :heart:


 
He looks like the cover of a romance novel


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

loopy said:
			
		

> mmm! There are some great looking men in this forum
> 
> I stole this photo from the other forum Trombone and I belong to. Hope he doesn't mind but he deserves to be in here, he is quite the hottie.


 
He reminds me of Bobby Cannavale from Third Watch/Will and Grace


----------



## LaFoto

We could already tell from Trombone's avatar that he was going to be yet another TPF (male) hotty, and thanks for putting up his photo, loopy. Even better if we can see him in "living, talking and (well not quite) moving colour".........


----------



## manda

OK, firstly...lafoto needs an award for most loving swoony female in this thread hahaa

will does look like james bond in that pic. note the elegantly placed red wine nexxt to the art books.

trombone looks like a rockstar


----------



## SiCk

elsaspet said:
			
		

> And here I was just about to post your photo.....bad boy!




aww and i was feeling all left out, people still love me, good to hear <3


----------



## manda




----------



## Vancouver

that man has a giant head!


----------



## LittleMan

Vancouver said:
			
		

> that man has a giant head!


true....


----------



## santino

...me... again  this time in b&w.


----------



## manda

Vancouver said:
			
		

> that man has a giant head!


so not funny


----------



## Vancouver

i should add that's amanda's hat not mine.


----------



## LittleMan

Vancouver said:
			
		

> i should add that's amanda's hat not mine.


suuuuuurrrreee......


----------



## manda

hes a pretty pink cowgirl!


----------



## Nagala

I should actually put this in the female babe section, but my wife doesn't read this site. This is the first one I can find of myself, which surprised me at how few of me I have. Anywho, Nagala and wifey in Paris.


----------



## oriecat

Very nice   Nah, I think it goes good in this section too.


----------



## Trombone

YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!     


*Loopy wrote:*


> I stole this photo from the other forum Trombone and I belong to. Hope he doesn't mind but he deserves to be in here, he is quite the hottie



What :x  :x  :x ?!?! ofcourse i mind being called a "hottie" by an extreemly cute 21 years old girl with eyes and lips such as these!!!!!:

right everyone, it is my everlasting pleasure to scandalise my own TPF hottie, Loopy:








*manda wrote:*


> trombone looks like a rockstar


mmm, is that a good thing?????? 


*LaFoto wrote:*


> We could already tell from Trombone's avatar that he was going to be yet another TPF (male) hotty, and thanks for putting up his photo, loopy. Even better if we can see him in "living, talking and (well not quite) moving colour".........



Haha   , well sure!!! just pay me the ticket, stay and any other expenses incurred and i'm yours!!!!! (is this what thy mean by prostitution????) anyway...



CHEERS!!!
Trombone


----------



## Bimmie

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> He looks like the cover of a romance novel


HAHA yea I wanted to say that too 

mehuhuhu no one will find one of my pics
or at least a good one hehe


----------



## loopy

Trombone said:
			
		

> right everyone, it is my everlasting pleasure to scandalise my own TPF hottie, Loopy:



psst.... this thread is for the boy babes. But I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

loopy said:
			
		

> psst.... this thread is for the boy babes. But I appreciate the compliment!


 
Heh, check the girl babe topic


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well as promised here's a larger one of me. Probably not quite as cute as I was in my avatar which was me 30lbs less about 8 months ago, but still not too bad these days -






and here's one of my old photos of me -


----------



## JonMikal

Vancouver said:
			
		

> that man has a giant head!


 
i'm quite sure it's just the wide angle lens


----------



## Trombone

> psst.... this thread is for the boy babes. But I appreciate the compliment!



 :blushing:  :blushing: oups, sorry, i got a bit excited...  :blushing:  :blushing:


----------



## elsaspet

Mr Pet


----------



## Bimmie

Trombone said:
			
		

> :blushing:  :blushing: oups, sorry, i got a bit excited...  :blushing:  :blushing:


this is off topic but:

you're from lebanon
darn do you get to eat falafel every day??? 
*drools


----------



## Trombone

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Trombone
> oups, sorry, i got a bit excited...
> 
> 
> this is off topic but:
> 
> you're from lebanon
> darn do you get to eat falafel every day???
> *drools



lol!!!     well, not everyday, actually falafel is from an egyptian origin, but we have a lot of it here too, for this is officially the cheapest sandwich in the city!!


----------



## Bimmie

it's my favorite food 
you can buy packs of make-your-own falafel over here.
just add water to it and roll it to balls, deepfry it and it's falafel. And on those boxes it says that in Lebanon, they sell it on the street. 

yummy


----------



## luckydog

Had to update my 5 year old picture with a self portrait taken today...


----------



## Corry

Oh..wow...you definately belong in this thread, luckydog!  

I bet girls always say things about your eyes!


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my, you guys have ways to look at us gals....


----------



## errant_star

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh..wow...you definately belong in this thread, luckydog!
> 
> I bet girls always say things about your eyes!


 
I'll second that!:mrgreen:


----------



## Bimmie

I made it!
I'm the only one left without a pic
*claims prize


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Bimmie said:
			
		

> I made it!
> I'm the only one left without a pic
> *claims prize



No biggie. I didn't make it on here either - but I understand they have to be able to find a pulse before they let you in. Disqualified on a technicality. Darn....


....Hey. Do you think that's why girls say I leave them cold?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> No biggie. I didn't make it on here either - but I understand they have to be able to find a pulse before they let you in. Disqualified on a technicality. Darn....
> 
> 
> ....Hey. Do you think that's why girls say I leave them cold?  :mrgreen:



Your not that bad...you probs just gave em cold feet


----------



## photogoddess

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> No biggie. I didn't make it on here either - but I understand they have to be able to find a pulse before they let you in. Disqualified on a technicality. Darn....
> 
> 
> ....Hey. Do you think that's why girls say I leave them cold?  :mrgreen:



Ya know, we'd have to actually see a photo of you that wasn't 20 years old or older to put in here. There's just something dead sexy about older men.


----------



## Bimmie

Different continent..different people


----------



## Corry

Hey...Hertz..wasn't that photo of you eating the sundae not too old??? I liked that one!!! I said you looked like Jimmy Smits!!!  (FYI, I used to have a huge crush on Jimmy Smits!)


----------



## Unimaxium

Who wants to see pictures of the super-sexy Uni? You know you do.  OK so maybe I should leave it up to you to decide if I am a hottie enough for this thread. 

I haven't posted pictures of myself here yet, so I figured this thread would be a good place to do it. Well I have a couple here to post. The first one is a kind of OK-ish picture of me from the other day (I don't think my face looks that great in it). The second one is the one you may be familiar with from my avatar (if you recognize that eye), and is about two or three years old. Enjoy

Oh, and the other day I took a couple film self-portraits which I am sure will turn out crappy, but if any of them are decent I might just post them too after I process them.


----------



## Corry

Yeah..I'd say you belong in this thread.


----------



## Unimaxium

Awww thank you corry! :hugs:


----------



## surfingfireman

Guess I am not enough of a "regular" on TPF to get mentioned....


----------



## luckydog

You've gotta be proactive dude! Chuck your own picture in. We who do not post as much as some get forgotten about i know, so post your own pic for the girls to swoon at!  Heck the girls won't complain and the guys (being guys) just won't care.


----------



## Corry

luckydog said:
			
		

> You've gotta be proactive dude! Chuck your own picture in. We who do not post as much as some get forgotten about i know, so post your own pic for the girls to swoon at!  Heck the girls won't complain and the guys (being guys) just won't care.



Dude...he's got a damn good point.  Look how much we drooled over his picture!!!!!


----------



## surfingfireman

Well if you say so, here I am...


----------



## Nikon Fan

You're worth being mentioned now  :thumbup: Gotta like a man with curly hair


----------



## Digital Matt

I decided to be proactive, but I really don't consider myself a "babe".


----------



## JonMikal

cool shot Matt!  i don't have the nerve 8)


----------



## Corry

over the both of ya!!! 

Jonmikal..I demand you post your pic.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Matt you seriously remind me of someone...are you the guy that's been stalking me lately   j/k but you really do look familiar...


----------



## Bimmie

People say I look like Conor Oberst.. ???


----------



## Bimmie

and why do my pants look purple?


----------



## Corry

Ok...even after telling him multiple times, JonMikal wouldn't post his pic...so I hunted one down, and I'm doing it myself. 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Canon Fan

manda said:
			
		

> CF, where's your pic so i can add you adn some of the other boys?



Whoa I forgot all about this thread :er: 

So I am only posting a pic of myself for fear of mandawrath :mrgreen: 

Best I got for now . . .


----------



## Corry

Woohoooo!!! Lets get this party re-started!!!  Come on, guys, POST!


----------



## JonMikal

corey's been bugging me so here it is. i don't have much as i HATE my picture taken, but i better chip in to keep from getting whipped by you know who  :


----------



## Corry

Sweet...but look a few posts back, JonMikal!!!


----------



## JonMikal

HA!  i just scrolled up and saw corey's post!  what an impatient little thing!


----------



## Bimmie

core_17 said:
			
		

> Woohoooo!!! Lets get this party re-started!!!  Come on, guys, POST!



Why should people waste their webspace on pics  and post them here, while 75% of the posts with pics are simply being ignored?


----------



## Corry

No they aren't...If they were getting ignored, why would this thread be 12 pages long?


----------



## Corry

JonMikal said:
			
		

> HA!  i just scrolled up and saw corey's post!  what an impatient little thing!




Ooooh, he's got the whip out!


----------



## Nikon Fan

Bimmie said:
			
		

> Why should people waste their webspace on pics  and post them here



You obvisouly did....


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ooooh, he's got the whip out!



Actually I think it's the pube he just found in his soup.


----------



## Corry

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Actually I think it's the pube he just found in his soup.



 Oh, sure! Turn a perfectly good flirt line into something disgusting!!! uke-rig:


----------



## LaFoto

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok...even after telling him multiple times, JonMikal wouldn't post his pic...so I hunted one down, and I'm doing it myself.


[/QUOTE]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, aren't we gals expected to post "our personal TPF (male) hotties" to this thread, anyway? I never thought this one was for the males to present themselves out of their own accord here... did I get things wrong then?


----------



## LaFoto

core_17 said:
			
		

> Woohoooo!!! Lets get this party re-started!!! Come on, guys, POST!


 
Shouldn't you call out to all the girls: "C'mon gals, find your personal male TPF hottie and post his pic to here!!!" ??? I had always understood this thread like that. (Confused now.....)


----------



## Corry

Either way, LaFoto!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> Either way, LaFoto!!!!



So you have to have a pulse AND go either way to get on here? Think I'll...um... yeah... right....


----------



## Bimmie

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> You obvisouly did....



No ****, Sherlock!

I was asked to by some people so I went with it.
If your life goal is me deleting them, I'd be happy to help you out


----------



## Corry

CHILL OUT!  You made a somewhat strong comment, you had to expect to get some strong replies.  I don't know what your problem is all the sudden, but if you have a problem with this thread, just don't open it.  Don't start arguements please.


----------



## JonMikal

i only posted my pic cause i was asked to lafoto.

edit; i removed my post since it appears to be conflicting. i'll repost it in the mug shot thread...sorry. corey posted my other pic so i guess im her hottie


----------



## Corry

You aren't conflicting!!!  Put it baaack!!!!  You didn't do anything.  I LIKED that shot!


----------



## Xmetal

Latest photo of me


----------



## JonMikal

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Latest photo of me


 
be careful Ian, LaFoto will get you for posting your pic in here! :shock:


----------



## LaFoto

:hug:: No worries. Not "get you". HUG YOU for it :hugs: 

This is a nice photo and sure belongs in this list  !
So do yours, JonMikal.

(Only at first did I think it was us chicas to choose our guapos and put them up here, but I'm learning!)


----------



## Nikon Fan

Look who got left out of this thread:






And Why are there no photos of Chase on this forum?  I went on a hunt looking for one so that I could have some PS fun, but nothing!!! I know theres gotta be one somewhere!!!


----------



## photogoddess

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> And Why are there no photos of Chase on this forum?  I went on a hunt looking for one so that I could have some PS fun, but nothing!!! I know theres gotta be one somewhere!!!



Because we hide them from the general forum population. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :twisted:


----------



## Nikon Fan

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Because we hide them from the general forum population. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :twisted:



They must be so hideously ugly you have to hide them  

Am I gonna have to beg????


----------



## photogoddess

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> They must be so hideously ugly you have to hide them
> 
> Am I gonna have to beg????



Yes you do need to beg (donations to the forum don't hurt) and no... he's not hideously ugly.


----------



## Chase

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> They must be so hideously ugly you have to hide them
> 
> Am I gonna have to beg????



Ugly...yes...

Hideously...welll....ok, maybe!


----------



## Nikon Fan

Pretty pretty please   That's all I got I'm not much for begging


----------



## Artemis

C000mmm000n Chase....Ill...Ill donate....


----------



## photogoddess

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Pretty pretty please   That's all I got I'm not much for begging



Did you donate? 








Take a look in the photo gallery section under one of the Joshua Tree threads. You'll be able to spot Chase in one of those.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Haven't donated yet...have to wait til I start working again this summer and then I'll be sure too   Thanks for the tip...I knew there were some some where


----------



## Nikon Fan

Found one   Thanks PG


----------



## Artemis

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Found one   Thanks PG



Show us...I missed all the Joshua tree gallery posts


----------



## Nikon Fan

Arty, try this link: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=19813

If it doesn't work just do a search for Joshua Tree...
There's a nice group pic in the post JT goers are back by Mentos
PG's post has lots of pics in it too...


----------



## graigdavis

haha, this thread is funny.  I see I didnt make the list, but I know someone who should.


----------



## ferny

Tell us then. I need to know so I can do the "Graig and _someone_ sitting in a tree" song.

Oh, I'll add someone if that's ok.


----------



## graigdavis

There, pic is back up.


----------



## ferny

#Graig and Red X sitting in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G.#

I'll stop before dogs start howling.

edit 


I went to the url and clicked refresh. That's one sexy thang.
http://image44.webshots.com/44/5/62/99/336756299wgWawT_ph.jpg


----------



## graigdavis

darn it, I hate webshots...

Anyway, it was Fifi


----------



## Nikon Fan

ferny said:
			
		

> Oh, I'll add someone if that's ok.




     Nice one Ferny


----------



## LaFoto

I declare this man one of the new (un)official (male) TPF hotties:





Adam from Perth

Isn't he cute?

(I hope you'll forgive me, Adam, for stealing and cropping the photo of yourself and your nan!?!?!?)


----------



## LaFoto

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Look who got left out of this thread:


 
*How on earth could this have happened????????????????*

*JonMikal :hugs: :hug:: :hugs: :hug:: :hugs: :hug:: :hugs: *


----------



## Corry

While searching for the old Fifi threads...I came across this thread.  

I think it needs revived, cuz we've got several new hotties on the forum.


----------



## LaFoto

Just a pity to see how very many very cute pics have been taken off their servers ... so many red x's here where there once were our hottest TPF guys! Hmph 

So NEW guys: c'mon girls, look for the new hot guys to nominate here


----------



## terri

rats! So many red x's here now.  

Is it worth looking for that shot of Will.....? hmmm.....


----------



## Corry

Ok....I'll start my list, but it might take some time to find everyone.  I'll start with my posse. 
















  :greenpbl:


----------



## karissa

Oh yeah... THIS is what I'm talking about!


----------



## Corry

Micah/Tekzero


----------



## terri

ok....I just spent an embarrassingly long time going back over this thread.

Damn, but according to the tone of my posts, all those red x's put me in a great mood. 

All the Chad/Voods shots are gone except the little Chadster shots. :thumbdown: Not gonna cut it.

The good news: Pilgrim's shot is still linking..... :waves a fan against the tide of heat:

The bad news: Motcon's shot has vanished....forever... :single tear:

Still a few Matty shots back there. :heart: 

And Chase.....? I have my own Chase-shots now. :twisted:


----------



## mentos_007

yeah...  come on new guys!


----------



## Corry

I have to go to my other job soon, there'd better be a whole bunch of new hotties up here when I get home tonight.  Don't let me down ladies!


----------



## terri

What cracks me up is the size of the boys thread compared to the girls.....don't worry about it, Corry!


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> What cracks me up is the size of the boys thread compared to the girls.....don't worry about it, Corry!



 Yeah...I was just noticing that too!


----------



## mentos_007

ok.. .so... maybe... maybe I'll revisit posts in arty farty self portraits.... looking for boys there 

eh.. you know what?! I'd love to have Meysha somewhere around here  she always had great ideas about boys


----------



## Corry

Point and Squirt, aka PlasticSpanner


----------



## Corry

OMG! I FORGOT ABOUT THIS PIC!!!  I drooled over this for days.  

CHILLLLLER








Oh...and don't worry guys...I may be a droolin' fool over your hotness, but I still love you all for your minds, too.   :greenpbl:


----------



## terri

Oh yeah....Carl....


----------



## Arch

well you can have me as a vampire.... demon...... or cowboy.... your choice


----------



## Corry

Archangel said:
			
		

> well you can have me as a vampire.... demon...... or cowboy.... your choice



I'll order one cowboy, please.


----------



## Corry

Robert (ShutteredEye)






Seriously...I should be leaving for work already.


----------



## Arch

:blushing: .....


----------



## Corry

Archangel said:
			
		

> ok..... these wont be here long..... im a bit :blushing: .....
> 
> One cowboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one normal.... (yea unusual i know  )




As your moderator, I ORDER YOU TO LEAVE THEM THERE!  That second one is totally HAWT!


----------



## Corry

HOLY CRAP! *THREE HOTTIES IN ONE PICTURE*!!!! 






*faints*


----------



## terri

Why, thank you for playing so nicely, Arch!


----------



## Arch

:blushing: ........ :mrgreen: ......... thanks but it may just dissapear :greenpbl: 

....... so er..... whats going on with the female thread?...... think it needs serious updating...... its only got 2 pages compared to the boys 6!!


----------



## Corry

Archangel said:
			
		

> :blushing: ........ :mrgreen: ......... thanks but it may just dissapear :greenpbl:
> 
> ....... so er..... whats going on with the female thread?...... think it needs serious updating...... its only got 2 pages compared to the boys 6!!



It may disappear....so it's a good think I already did the ol' 'right click and save' :twisted:


----------



## Arch

........ also its come to my attention that unlike the arty portrait thread, you not suppose to post your own pics :blushing: ....... now im dying of embarrassment and will dissapear in a hole in the ground...... also a good reason to delete them


----------



## karissa

core_17 said:
			
		

> Robert (ShutteredEye)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...I should be leaving for work already.



Good one Core.. this is a great shot of our wonderful Robert!:heart:


----------



## karissa

core_17 said:
			
		

> As your moderator, I ORDER YOU TO LEAVE THEM THERE!  That second one is totally HAWT!


  I second that... well.. ok, so I"m not a mod but...  You HAVE to leave them!:heart:


----------



## mentos_007

Ohhh.... my... Arch....


----------



## Torus34

Oh, Wow!  Man!  Will ya looka that!

All these great-lookin' folks!

I ain't never gonna post a picture of my mug on this here site.  The competition is just too good!


----------



## tekzero

core_17 said:
			
		

> Micah/Tekzero


----------



## terri

Archangel said:
			
		

> ........ also its come to my attention that unlike the arty portrait thread, you not suppose to post your own pics :blushing: ....... now im dying of embarrassment and will dissapear in a hole in the ground...... also a good reason to delete them


That's not true!! We're real informal around here. 

You can post anything you want..... as if we're going to complain. :roll: 

Silly boy.


----------



## Arch

:mrgreen:  :badangel:


----------



## tekzero

me and arch are making a calendar if anyone wants to buy it, all proceeds will go straight to our pockets thanks


----------



## mentos_007

tekzero said:
			
		

> me and arch are making a calendar if anyone wants to buy it, all proceeds will go straight to our pockets thanks



a calendar, you say... hmmm  big A3 size on my wall...


----------



## tekzero

haha


----------



## mentos_007

tekzero said:
			
		

> haha



what?  you would look nice on my wall....

EDIT: 


not tha you would look bad somewhere else... I mean that... it  would be nice


----------



## Arch

ah, sounds like there _IS_ money to be made then


----------



## mentos_007

Archangel said:
			
		

> ah, sounds like there _IS_ money to be made then



I am sure you'd make a fortune on us here


----------



## tekzero

mentos :  makin me blush.


arch ill add my brother too, we each get 4 months...

here's my brother...





yes $$ to be made!


----------



## Luminosity

tekzero said:
			
		

> mentos :  makin me blush.
> 
> 
> arch ill add my brother too, we each get 4 months...
> 
> here's my brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes $$ to be made!


 

If that was *my* brother, I'd be an advocate for incest.


----------



## Corry

tekzero said:
			
		

> mentos :  makin me blush.
> 
> 
> arch ill add my brother too, we each get 4 months...
> 
> here's my brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes $$ to be made!





:stun:  

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

That's a nice addition...but I'm disappointed...there should be a lot more in this thread by now.  COME ON LADIES!!!! WE'VE GOT A LOT OF HOTTIES ON THIS FORUM!


----------



## Corry

Our little hottie in training....LilChris. 





Ian






Thebeginning








Come on ladies...I'm the only one contributing here!  That's it...I'm not contributing anymore. SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO HELP ME OUT!


----------



## terri

I'm still mourning the loss of Will's pic. :meh: 

The boys need to quit being shy, and take a page from Archangel's book! He wasn't afraid to post!


----------



## Corry

WOOT!


----------



## kordd

NOOB time....:greenpbl:


----------



## tekzero

has anyone seen my eyes?


korrd:  that a new avant?


----------



## Corry

tekzero said:
			
		

> *has anyone seen my eyes?*
> 
> 
> korrd:  that a new avant?



:er: No


----------



## tekzero

ok here's one  but dont click it lol


----------



## kordd

core,

no that is a 06' A3 

alot like one tho


----------



## Corry

Sweet pic!


----------



## Xmetal

rofl @ my picture

Here's a better one...


----------



## kordd

pic of the A3 hot to def kid


----------



## terri

Can anyone name this TPF hottie...?


----------



## Xmetal

Sammy Hagar?


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> Can anyone name this TPF hottie...?




Is that Chiller again?


----------



## Xmetal

tekzero said:
			
		

> mentos :  makin me blush.
> 
> 
> arch ill add my brother too, we each get 4 months...
> 
> here's my brother...
> *snip*
> 
> yes $$ to be made!



You Brother has nothing, Micah! *sarcasm*


----------



## Corry

Xmetal said:
			
		

> You Brother has nothing, Micah! *sarcasm*




Best. Post. Yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal

I need to get some weight-gain powder.


----------



## photogoddess

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I need to get some weight-gain powder.



OMG - are you rubbing your n...... :blushing:


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> OMG - are you rubbing your n...... :blushing:




I KNOW!!!! Isn't it great?


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

that's disturbing on a few levels.


----------



## markc

You ladies are all a bunch of perverts.
And that's what makes this place so great!


----------



## photogoddess

markc said:
			
		

> You ladies are all a bunch of perverts.
> And that's what makes this place so great!



Thanks Mark - We love the recognition.


----------



## JEazy

alright ladies, control yourselves!


----------



## mentos_007

tekzero said:
			
		

> mentos :  makin me blush.
> 
> 
> arch ill add my brother too, we each get 4 months...
> 
> here's my brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes $$ to be made!


----------



## Arch

Jeeze..... no need for me..... that guy gets all 12 months of the calender!..... i aint packin much under my shirt :blushing:


----------



## mentos_007

Archangel said:
			
		

> Jeeze..... no need for me..... that guy gets all 12 months of the calender!..... i aint packin much under my shirt :blushing:



no matter... show us!


----------



## Arch

you first! :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Archangel said:
			
		

> Jeeze..... no need for me..... that guy gets all 12 months of the calender!..... i aint packin much under my shirt :blushing:



Come oooon! Ian was brave enough to show us his studly side.


----------



## LittleMan

I would show you what I'm packin'.... but I wouldn't want to make Tek's brother feel small... 
















...:lmao:


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I would show you what I'm packin'.... but I wouldn't want to make Tek's brother feel small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...:lmao:


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

>



:lmao:  :lmao::lmao:


----------



## jocose

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I would show you what I'm packin'.... but I wouldn't want to make Tek's brother feel small...
> 
> ...:lmao:


 
I guess it's true that everything really IS bigger in Texas!


----------



## LittleMan

jocose said:
			
		

> I guess it's true that everything really IS bigger in Texas!


yeah, I feel sorry for people up in the US...


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yeah, I feel sorry for people up in the US...


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

>


Like her. ^^^


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Like her. ^^^



:er:


----------



## LittleMan

Now is a good time for my trademarked smiley....




:mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

tekzero said:
			
		

> i guess il have to take my own shirtless pix so i can compete with my 'little' brother




Yes.


----------



## Chiller

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Sammy Hagar?



  
  Thats funny.  I get that in person too. I have been stopped on the street.  Gheesh.. wish I had his $$$$$$$$:er:


----------



## terri

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thats funny. I get that in person too. I have been stopped on the street. Gheesh.. wish I had his $$$$$$$$:er:


meh. Sammy Hagar. Bet he can't take a picture to save his life. :razz:


----------



## mentos_007

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yes.



ditto!


----------



## LittleMan

ummm....



nah. 




:lmao:


----------



## LittleMan

here we go ladies... what you've all been waiting for!!!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

LittleMan said:
			
		

> here we go ladies... what you've all been waiting for!!!




:lmao:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

All of the hotties have been covered.  I could post pics of my boys as future TPF hotties LOL!


----------



## LittleMan

Would you think of me differently if I told you that that's my real face and everything else is photoshopped?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Would you think of me differently if I told you that that's my real face and everything else is photoshopped?



Of course not.  I would adore you even if your nose and ears were really small and your chin was as big as jay lenos.


----------



## LittleMan

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Of course not.  I would adore you even if your nose and ears were really small and your chin was as big as jay lenos.


that would look really strange... I think I'll have to try to photoshop that in later!


----------



## Corry

What? You think I would let this thread die?!?

I think this one needs added: 

Mightyleemoon:


----------



## Corry

Oh, and I want a more recent pic of Scotty!  

Hey! Mr. WRGeditor! Git yer butt in here!


----------



## mentos_007

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh, and I want a more recent pic of Scotty!
> 
> Hey! Mr. WRGeditor! Git yer butt in here!




yes me too


----------



## ShutteredEye

karissa said:
			
		

> Good one Core.. this is a great shot of our wonderful Robert!:heart:



Ahhh, you guys are too sweet!!  

I was pretty much a zombie in that pic with only 3 hrs of sleep b/c of the DC night shoot, lol!!!


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Ahhh, you guys are too sweet!!
> 
> I was pretty much a zombie in that pic with only 3 hrs of sleep b/c of the DC night shoot, lol!!!



That's one of my favorite pictures I took that weekend.


----------



## Traci

tekzero said:
			
		

> ok here's one  but dont click it lol



OMG...


----------



## Corry

WHOOPS! I tripped and in the process of falling, I accidentally bumped this thread.  So...you people should make sure the thread isn't broken by posting pictures!


----------



## mentos_007

heheheeeeeeeee  my fav here:


----------



## mentos_007

what a great portrait, don't you think so??  it must have been a great photographer who took it... and what a model ...  mrrrr


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

core_17 said:
			
		

> What? You think I would let this thread die?!?
> 
> I think this one needs added:
> 
> Mightyleemoon:


Yikes!

I guess I'm lucky the picture was taken on a horrible point and shoot with too many blown out highlights and deep shadows to get any clarity! :blushing:


----------



## tempra

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> what a great portrait, don't you think so??  it must have been a great photographer who took it... and what a model ...  mrrrr



Yes!, and what a fantastic camera and lens the photographer must have been using! :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007

tempra said:
			
		

> Yes!, and what a fantastic camera and lens the photographer must have been using! :mrgreen:




hahahahah very true


----------



## Corry

*cough*bump*cough*


----------



## mentos_007

bump... once again


----------



## Funkyflame

oooooooh ... here`s very hot now, but when I look on some of this guy pics ... it`s been hoter ...

but I don`t say any names ... )


----------



## mentos_007

this is Mike... Big Mike


----------



## Corry

Hey I was about to add that pic.


----------



## mentos_007

HA! I was first


----------



## Corry

Ahem....Daan (doenoe), who should have been in here ages ago.


----------



## Unimaxium

Groovy!


----------



## Riathor

My word, you are all a fine looking bunch


----------



## doenoe

wow, look at me.....im in the  New and Improved unofficial babes(boys) of TPF 2005 thread. That indeed is groovy


----------



## Lensmeister

he he he .... I'm hiding 

this a hot bloke thred not a Whale Watching one ...


----------



## ShutteredEye

Does this count?


----------



## Corry

Yes! It counts!


----------



## Xmetal

New one from yesterday


----------



## Corry

Awesome shot Ian!


----------



## mentos_007

niah niah niah  mrrrrr:


----------



## Corry

Ooh, yeah, I forgot! I've got some new ones to add to this thread! Thanks for the reminder, Mentos. 

Super Sky





Super Sly





Super Shy (ok, maybe not, just couldn't think of anything to rhyme)





And Chris:


----------



## Corry

....Wow...it's no wonder I love meetups so much!


----------



## Becky

What a legendary thread


----------



## Orgnoi1

LOL thank god no one here has face shots of me...LOL


----------



## Rob

I suppose I ought to stick someone's face up...








Rob


----------



## Xmetal

I've got the exact same pair of thongs. 


Something new-ish from me...


----------



## Becky

Your hand is totally on her ass, you big perv :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto

Here one that has to go in here, photo taken by tempra in London during our meet-up:






Jerry, aka Humpty, aka NoteGraphics
This is ONE cool photo of him!


----------



## Corry

Awesome shot Ian! You stud!


----------



## Alison

That is a fantastic picture of Jerry!


----------



## Xmetal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Awesome shot Ian! You stud!




Yes, carrying a 'big camera' around at car shows tends to make you look 'more serious' than the average guy with his Canon IXUS 55/60. (there were so many people at the show with Canon pocket shooters!  )
So naturally you gets all sorts of attention. 

EOS 350D + Batterygrip + 580ex + Backpack full of gear = chick-magnet.


----------



## Corry

Ahem...I'd adding this whole thread to the babes thread....

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=563905#post563905


----------



## Antarctican

Woo hoo, I'm adding Hertz,with the killer intellect, sense of humour, blue eyes and cheekbones.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

And fat. You didn't say 'and fat'.


----------



## LaFoto

Where's that fat then?
I never felt any ... and you held me close! 

(And I am sure that *I* look REALLY fat in those pics taken by Jean).


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Can I just drop this one in here? It's the best I've looked for a long time! 








Just love the grey beard, gerbil cheeks, huge nose, baggy eyes and all those wrinkles!


----------



## LaFoto

:hug::  Chris :hug:: 
This *is* a cool photo of yours, isn't it?
And *I* took it 
Sure a TPF hottie!!! Very much so.

But I've got another that I feel MUST go in here:





ARCHANGEL :hugs:


----------



## Alison

Wow, more great additions! I almost didn't recognize Arch without the cowboy hat :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Corry thinks Archy should post self portraits more often though.


----------



## LaFoto

That is no self-portrait of his, though, that is a photo *I* took when we met in Plymouth on 28 August.


----------



## Corry

LaFoto said:
			
		

> That is no self-portrait of his, though, that is a photo *I* took when we met in Plymouth on 28 August.



Yes, I know that.  I'm just sayin, we need more pictures of him, and in order to get them, he needs to take them.


----------



## Arch

:blushing: ..... er i actually prefered the other one of me... but whatever :mrgreen: .......... thanks tho.


----------



## LaFoto

I made it black and white for you!
For you said you felt like you looked sick in the colour version.
But OK:






Only this is in its original colour!


----------



## LaFoto

New entry!

"newrmdmike" ... Micah: you've got competition!


----------



## Xmetal

This happens when your mates use your camera against you.


----------



## newrmdmike

good god, i thought you were kidding when you said you were putting me on a thread with guys from ftp . . .  wow, you weren't kidding . ..  i guess i'm going to have to stop posting pictures of myself now . . . geeze  this made me blush a little


----------



## LaFoto

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> . . . geeze this made me blush a little


 
Teeheeheeheehee  

Well, this is what this thread is for: actually it is for us females to decide who gets put up, and that photo of yours is just ASKING to be put up HERE ! 

:lmao:   I made him blush - I made him blush ... heehee :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto

*Chakalakasp!*




*!!!!!!!!!*

(Found this and "stole" this from your blogspot profile  )


----------



## Corry

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Who wants to see pictures of the super-sexy Uni? You know you do.  OK so maybe I should leave it up to you to decide if I am a hottie enough for this thread.
> 
> I haven't posted pictures of myself here yet, so I figured this thread would be a good place to do it. Well I have a couple here to post. The first one is a kind of OK-ish picture of me from the other day (I don't think my face looks that great in it). The second one is the one you may be familiar with from my avatar (if you recognize that eye), and is about two or three years old. Enjoy
> 
> Oh, and the other day I took a couple film self-portraits which I am sure will turn out crappy, but if any of them are decent I might just post them too after I process them.



I had to bump this thread...simply because Sky looks SO damn adorable in that first pic.


----------



## Corry

Ahem....this seems to be the best one we have of GoM......

....so...I feel we should all encourage him to post a better one, in which we can actually SEE him.


----------



## LaFoto

I sure want this man in the hottie-thread!!! 




http://www.imagevault.eu/tpf/ich2_bw.jpg


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

core_17 said:
			
		

> I had to bump this thread...simply because Sky looks SO damn adorable in that first pic.



Awwww shucks.  Do we have another cyber romance budding?


----------



## LaFoto

And --- oh my gawd.
GIRLS!
Look at HIM! Gizmo2071! Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://www.sicfelt.com/manga/pilot.jpg


----------



## Corry

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> Awwww shucks.  Do we have another cyber romance budding?




Not quite....am I not allowed to think my very good friends are cuties?


----------



## GoM

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ahem....this seems to be the best one we have of GoM......
> 
> ....so...I feel we should all encourage him to post a better one, in which we can actually SEE him.



Awwww but it's all artsy! AND fartsy! it's like an old man with a paint brush!


----------



## Corry

GoM said:
			
		

> Awwww but it's all artsy! AND fartsy! it's like an old man with a paint brush!



We wanna see some face, baybay!


----------



## Corry

New addition to the collection^^


----------



## Xmetal

Must be the beard...


----------



## Alex_B

oh my, i did not know this thread exists ... and I am in it!! .. well time i do some sexier self portratis then


----------



## Corry

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Must be the beard...



It doesn't hurt.  

*Corry is a fan of sexy, scruffy faces*


----------



## Nurd

Any man with piercings and tattoos is one sexy motha in my eyes. (referring to Gizmo) 

I am also a fan of sexy, scruffy faces 

So we just post pictures of people we think are schmexy?


on the forum that is..


----------



## Xmetal

Here's is another 'bearded' one of me...






4 days growth.


----------



## LaFoto

Here's another "hottie", "hot off the press", who I want to see in here:






Yes, our *ksmattfish*!


----------



## Corry

Wow! I thought I'd seen a pic of you before, matt, and you look different from what I remember! 

Yep, you belong in this thread.


----------



## LaFoto

Bruce Lee aka Puscas aka Pascal:


----------



## LaFoto

Well, wow, yet another rrrrrrrreally hot hottie here, mmmmmrrrrrrr:


----------



## Corry

LaFoto said:


> Well, wow, yet another rrrrrrrreally hot hottie here, mmmmmrrrrrrr:



Most definitely! I already added him (different pic) a few months back.


----------



## Orgnoi1

OK heres a couple more of me... I hate my picture being taken...LOL

Far right at my railroads gala...





Hard at work...Berkshire Scenic Railroad Museum Staff Photographer and budding Brakeman... =)





Conferring with the staff videographer at the CP Rail Holiday train...


----------



## LaFoto

Corry said:


> Most definitely! I already added him (different pic) a few months back.


 
Sure, but look at how he LOOKS at us here! *swoon*


----------



## Corry

...this BELONGS here....






I certainly didn't waste any time, did I?


----------



## Arch

Corry said:


> I certainly didn't waste any time, did I?



damn, that was quick... thanks although id like a few bonus points for being ill at the time :greenpbl:


----------



## Claff

Ah what the heck I'm far from a hottie but eh


----------



## Rayna'

OMG!  Archangel is to die for!  You are so yummy! (Don't tell my husband I said that)lol...


----------



## Corry

This SO belongs here...


----------



## JohnMF

haha, thanks, I'm honoured


----------



## darich

Thank goodness i haven't any shots of myself or i might have been embarrassed by this thread!!!

PHEW!!!


----------



## tekzero

latest addition


----------



## Puscas

tekzero said:


> latest addition




?? did you just add yourself?  
Oh why not: modesty is overrated!





pascal


----------



## Corry

Since this is the boys thread, ignore the stunningly sexy chick in the middle.  

Instead, focus on the hunkalicious handsome studs on each side. 







....clean up nice, don't they?


----------



## Jzero

Many, many years ago.....





Many years ago...





Some years ago...





Now!






J


----------



## newrmdmike

dude, you look like sylvestor stallone in one of those


----------



## Jzero

newrmdmike said:


> dude, you look like sylvestor stallone in one of those


 
The 1st?

J


----------



## newrmdmike

haha, no, the third


----------



## Jzero

newrmdmike said:


> haha, no, the third


 

 
Yes.... actually its been mentioned to me before.

J


----------



## THORHAMMER

i was gonna say hasselhoff....

hoffmeister...


----------



## Antarctican

Somebody recently resurrected the old 'babes of TPF' thread (that is, the thread was old, not the babes!), so I figure it's only fair I bump the 'boys of TPF' thread. So c'mon girls, comb those self port threads (or elsewhere) and paste pics of the male hotties in here!


----------



## Ajay

How about Stachzilla?! C'mon girls, tell me you don't love seeing his new posts in his 365 days of love thread!!


----------



## spiffybeth

im with you ashley. you should have posted a shirtless one though


----------



## Ajay

Here ya go Beth!


----------



## spiffybeth

i gotta be honest. i really feel like a pervert for enjoying this thread so much. 

and thanks for that picture!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

spiffybeth said:


> i gotta be honest. i really feel like a pervert



You can't have one. They're fattening.


----------



## lostprophet

spiffybeth said:


> i gotta be honest. i really feel like a pervert for enjoying this thread so much.
> 
> and thanks for that picture!



you looked like one as well, I man dribbling all over yourself at your age


----------



## spiffybeth

i have a serious medical condition!!!


----------



## Big Bully

I have been looking at the remainder of the pictures on this thread and I have been drooling.. lmao!


----------



## Corry

Hey y'all!  Brand new, updated thread located here: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115323


....to replace both the boys and the girls threads.  That way we dont' have page upon page of oooold, outdated, missing links and whatnot.  Go post!


----------

